# ". , 4"

## lisa

,     4,    ,    ,     ,   ,    ,  ,  .

----------


## Ihor

4     
 Google Earth   :  4936'3.41"               3430'12.14"

----------


## admin

"11 "   .

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

" ".
     (     ),    ",    ". 
       ",           .
     ,     ,    -  .

----------


## lisa

,     ?

----------


## Dima0011

.     -4 -   .      314004. 
 -4   :

----------


## lisa

.     ,   11 ?

----------


## Prymara

,   ,      -  ,

----------


## lisa

,   ?

----------


## Dima0011

,

----------


## lisa

!!!!
P.S   ,        ?     94

----------

... , , -4 -   .   .

----------

